# Tell us your greatest achievement in your gaming life:)



## roseflower (Jan 2, 2015)

What was the most difficult and hardest task you finally accomplished? 

For me it was achieving perfect town status years ago in Animal Crossing for GameCube It was a long struggle, counting trees per acre, planting and removing them and then Farley came out of the wishing well! It was great.


----------



## Tao (Jan 2, 2015)

Unbeaten world record in Nintendo Magazine for defeating the most amount of polygon men with Kirby in Smash Bros Melee.


It may or may not have been beaten since but if it has been, it wasn't printed in the Nintendo magazine, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Geoni (Jan 2, 2015)

One night, years ago, I got through this. That was probably the hardest experience in my time gaming.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 2, 2015)

I received the ultima weapon in every kingdom hearts game that I've played.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 3, 2015)

Damn I'm here like I beat Wattson with a paralysed tailow with 1hp left while my other pokemon were all fainted and crap

tbf I don't know so I couldn't have accomplished much besides I placed 5th in a National Mario Kart Tournament on the 3rd Wave
Only the top 3 were able to proceed to the championships tho cry


----------



## radical6 (Jan 3, 2015)

almirs beard in payday 2. I can now wear a beard in the game. it's beautiful


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 3, 2015)

I placed 5th in one of the PGL Wi-Fi tournaments (for Pok?mon) out of 7k participants, so I guess that was pretty cool.

I also beat Mortal Kombat Mythologies: Sub-Zero without using the invincibility code which is no small feat if you're familiar with the game.  Oh, and I've beaten Battletoads a few times on NES.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Completed Pokedex in Black 2. Took me quite some time and effort.


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 3, 2015)

Completed the pokedex in X! Pretty much all by myself, and obtaining my dream shinies ^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2015)

I survived the World at War Veteran Campaign* and all I got was this Platinum Trophy. Still missing like three trophies on it too, but I'm no good on one of the maps and the other I'd probably never last.

*Swear heavy children

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also it's a pretty big deal because WaW was like one of the final Call of Duty games to implement the infinitely respawning enemies until you moved up. So you had to literally keep pushing against loads and loads of grenades, bullets, and enemies.


----------



## Shayminslicker (Jan 4, 2015)

Completed the Dex in Pokemon X! It took me a week, but I had to get a lot of resources to help me.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jan 4, 2015)

Shayminslicker said:


> Completed the Dex in Pokemon X! It took me a week, but I had to get a lot of resources to help me.



..how did you complete it in just a week?! i've been trying since 2012 and i'm still not even close.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

I wouldn't call this an accomplishment, per se, but...
You know in Kingdom Hearts 1, when you're on destiny island and you can fight Riku and Sora keeps score?
I thought something cool would happen if I beat him 100 times. The counter only went up to 99. Nothing happened.
I did have Potions x99 and was overleveled as heck tho, so I guess that was good...​


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 5, 2015)

Beating a 6-heart run of Skyward Sword on hero mode.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 5, 2015)

I have never felt as satisfied as I did when I finally beat the first Mega Man game. Blood, sweat, and tears, my friends.


----------



## Lock (Jan 5, 2015)

Um, getting through level 3 of Battletoads for the first time. I have yet to still beat that game.


----------



## kaidaofthedark (Jan 11, 2015)

I did every sidequest but ONE in Tales of Vesperia and I'll never live it down that I missed part 1 of Elucifer's Grave!


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

Getting all the way to Ridley (2nd encounter) in Super Metroid with 0 energy tanks, 5 missiles, 5 super missiles and 5 power bombs.
Sadly, I didn't stand a chance against him... :/


----------



## mdchan (Jan 12, 2015)

I have more than one:

-Actually making it to end game in FFXIV:ARR as a white mage (I've played dozens of MMOs, but always played casual and very rarely hit the level cap; FFIV:ARR is the only MMO where I not only made it to end game, but was able to have my main class be a healer class as I've always wanted to do)
--Related to that, switching quickly from dps to healer and managed to keep the party alive when leveling arcanist because our healer died during a pull

-Getting the achievement "No Point in Dying" in Limbo (you earn it by going through the entire game in one sitting with three or less deaths)

-Getting the "Transmission Received" achievement in Portal (cause dangit, that was a freak'n nightmare at times)

-Getting the "Smash TV" achievement in Portal 2 (the one in test chamber 16 took me a few tries)


----------

